# New ScapeFu Episode



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi everyone!

ScapeFu Podcast episode 23: 3 Ways to Put Story into Your Aquascape is now live!

All great aquascapes tell a story, very much like great photographs or paintings. In this episode, I share 3 ways you can put a story into yours to make it awesome.

Go have a listen and, if you like what you hear, please subscribe.

You can find it on iTunes and on ScapeFu.

Please let me know what you think!

Thanks and regards,

Art


----------

